# Clam! Oh No!



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

well today I noticed that my clam was not looking very good. The mantle was not extending well as it usually does every day. A little poke revealed that it was no longer attached to it's rock, and picking it up revealed a rather large hunk of byssal threads left behind, not attached to anything (see photos). I'm pretty sure that the cause is that I changed my lights. I went from the reef capable marineland ones on for about 12 hours a day to some par38 full spectrums on for 13 hours a day. This change took place December 28 or thereabouts. To my eyes, the par38s look dimmer than the strip light that I used to have, but I figued that most of the intensity was happening in a wavelength that's invisible to our eyes. The rest of my photosynthetic life, corals, coralline algae and macroalgaes look fine. No bleaching or anything. Also I did use a dimmer to make the new lights at only about 70-80% for the first week, then 80-90% for the second week and now at 100% all the time. 

In the place that the clam used to be, it was hit directly by my old lights but the new hanging fixture is not really aimed there, it was on a bit of an angle from the origin of the lights. So I've swapped the clams location with my torch coral, to a place that is still relatively high up (about 6 inches from the surface), and more directly under a par38 light fixture. Hopefully this new place will be better for it. I did a quick search already to see if other people have encountered this and apparently they have, and the clams often are fine. 

The only thing that really worries me is that when you look down into the incurrent siphon (bigger hole) it goes right down through the middle of the foot, there is no tissue there at all, just a bit of a gaping hole. Has anyone else seen this, and did your clam live? If it detached itself I can't imagine it ripping it's own flesh away to the point where it can not survive, that would be crazy. Also, a second opinion, Re: am I right in moving it to a place with more direct access to light, or should I have maybe moved it down a bit, if the new lights are super intense in a spectrum that I can't see. At it's current and former distance from the surface is also the placement of my setosa, my digita, my undata, and my torch was there too, and like I said these guys all seem good; they are growing steadily and not bleached. 

Any advice or shared experience from others would be most appreciated. Thanks GTAA!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If they don't like where they are, they will drop the foot so that they can tumble to another spot. Physically tearing it out is another issue :O

I suggest placing the clam in a clean, empty margarine container and place it on the sandbed. If the hole doesn't seal up in a day, odds aren't in your favor.

JM2C/E


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd have to totally agree; but stay positive.

If the foot has been torn; is it possible you have an unwanted pest? I've heard stories of worms and crabs preying on clam flesh. I haven't experienced this personally though.

Margarine container is a great idea.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

ok so I took another look, and the foot is still there. The hole goes beside the foot up through to the incurrent siphon (picture). I'm going to give it time, I just can't see how this would happen, it's odd. I have some clean sour cream containers that I could use, but wouldn't this restrict flow and make it potentially worse? Also would it be happy on the sandbed? enough light? I guess you are thinking just until the hole heals, then put it back up in the bright area? There are one or two vermitid snails living on the outside of the shell also, and a stychodactyla nem on the edge of the shell rim - probably harmless but just in case.

Thanks for the help so far. I know there's not a whole lot we can do, it's either gonna heal or it's gonna die.

Edit: There isn't any tissue that actually looks "torn". but there is a hole.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Putting the clam in a bare tub is just easier to monitor what's going on where the clam sits and less hiding spots for potential nasties that might want to take advantage of the clams' situation. If you prefer to use sand on the bottom of the tub, use new sand or sterilize used.

If the clam closes with a good amount of force and mantle reaction time, the odds are even better.

Don't worry too much about light right now as it is a filter feeder as well . The important task at hand is to allow the clam to heal. 

Fingers crossed for ya .


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Poor guy bit the dust last night. This morning I saw my cleaner shrimp ripping off little bits of flesh and eating them with no reaction from the clam. It was open pretty wide too.

I'll probably get another at some point, I really like the Tridacnas.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your clam. Plenty of people like the par38 bulbs. I just switched back to MH.

Sean.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bummer...I thought it had a good chance of recovering.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry too hear, But Flavio was getting in alot of Clams soon if not already. Give him a shout.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Clean the dead clams shells. When you add a new clam, sit it on the shell. It will attach its foot to the clam shell. This allows you to move it if you need to. Or remove it to check for pests etc.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's brilliant. Good idea.


----------

